# Which SMTP server to use for maildir support?

## trapni

Hi all,

I'd like to use the maildir format for the incoming messages, so that I can use Courier IMAP and SquirrelMail to read my mail. I unfortunately recoginized that I can't find anything about Sendmail (my current smtp server) and maildirs.

Please help if anyone know wich one to use.

Any recommendation/hint is welcome  :Smile: 

Thanks in advance,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## ves

i use qmail

----------

## jtanner

I don't believe that sendmail does maildirs, but I could be wrong.  

I think your best choices are qmail or courier-smtp.  Personally, I use qmail because of djb's security guarantee and its track record of being secure.  

Jim

----------

## trapni

Hm.. courier-smtp. Exactly that's what I was looking for *hehe*.. However, there isn't an ebuild yet. hm...

----------

## timmy

I like exim myself   :Cool: 

Especially seeing as Gentoo includes version 4 now...

----------

## jtanner

Looks like courier is masked, but on the way!  

Jim

----------

## klieber

Second vote for exim.  Let's you choose between maildir and mbox format. (as well as other formats)

--kut

----------

## abhishek

Postifx works, and the setp for it is covered in the desktop guide.[/url]

----------

## Ferdy

I like using postfix, the best way to get Maildir/ working is editting the /etc/postfix/main.cf adding:

```

home_mailbox = Maildir/

```

Check the / (slash) which is _very_ important here.

HTH

----------

## trapni

Thanx you all, I'm using postfix as long as courier isn't supported fully  :Wink: 

Regards,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## kalkin

Courier is now supported, I made the ebuild with a friend of mine. There is a forum as well, just check www.nimic.net , if you have questions/problems.

----------

## cyc

anyone knows how the qmail and vpopmail-ebuilds are made? how they work? since i didnt know anything about it, i installed by hand.

This is something bad at gentoo-portage sys. Bigger ports should have a litle webpage on details about it. or just a readme to be read before emerging

----------

## Messiah

qmail works fine with the ebuilds. I cannot find vpopmail on the ebuilds, but I installed vpopmail with hand, and qmail and courier-imap with ebuilds and all is working well.

----------

